# **** Hassell goes over 10,000 Posts ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

While we were all wrapped up in the season--- Rick ran over 10,000 posts--- did ya think you would sneak that past us fella.lol

Its great have'in ya here Rick. You've been a friend from the days that PT started. Your knowledge and way of the forest has been hard won, and its great that your willing to share your trails with the members here on PT.

I personally enjoy your post on trapping since your lines and mine seemed to have run the same--- since we trapped the old way--- but we were 100's of miles apart.

Keep the posts come'in Rick--- you'll teach these young'in's sooner than later. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations Rick. Thank you for being an integral part of this forum. Your knowledge on so many subjects, from trapping and hunting to growing just about anything amazes me. The thing that you bring to the forum above all that for me is friendship. I relish that above all the other. Thank you.

Take care my friend


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, friend indeed, I agree Cat, one day we'll have to get together and maybe have a cool one with the odd story being told. Yes this my go to site, a lot of down to earth people whom I've never met, family for sure.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

This may be your go-to site, but you've been my go-to resource for anything flora related. I can always count on you for sound advice and consider you a cherished friend.

Thanks for being so generous with your time and for sharing your wisdom through the years and for demonstrating that it's not what one knows, but who.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you sir, I enjoy our little chats and sharing ideas.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Rick ! I too enjoy your posts and even though we dont chat much I still consider you a friend.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Ed, I too also enjoy all that you do for the site.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Well now , who would have expected this from a garlic farmer ... or fellow Canadian ..lol . :canada: Glad to have made your acquaintance to Rick , learned lots from your posts , keep em coming .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks C2C, remind me not to stop in for a snack as the house is probably surrounded with snares. Hmmm! I don't want to end up on the fence.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> Thanks C2C, remind me not to stop in for a snack as the house is probably surrounded with snares. Hmmm! I don't want to end up on the fence.


hahaha .. speaking of fence , where is jimmy shutt ? You are welcome to stop .. at your own risk . lol


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats Rick, so glad PT has you.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

That's a lot of typin, eh? Keep it up!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

One of these years maybe, but more than likely 10+ to get that many from me. As has been said Rick....thats a lot of typing!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes a lot of hours typing at the speed I type at.


----------

